# supplements



## aswinragh

i want to know the dosage of cod liver oil, liv-52 and vimeral. i always give liv-52 a small dose directly to pigeons mouth once in a week. can i dissolve liv-52 in its drinking water (daily)?, what about dose, also want to know the dose and use of cod liver oil. i give vimeral for 4 days and 4 days off and repeat. is there any problem by giving vimeral like this. please help me


----------



## sreeshs

vimeral or other vitamin supplements - once in a week should be enough
I think Liv 52 is meant for human beings, you should be better off with some thing meant for birds like Tefroli
I do not use cod liver so not sure on the dosage, if you are using a good vitamin supplement like Vimeral, then cod liver supplement may not be required.

Some do say that cod liver will help in building fat resources for racing pigeons, I do not know how the result is for fancy breeds.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler

I hope you don’t find it funny, but I have always used a 1lb, 16oz coffee tin can, For measurements for any oils I add to the feed… So for 50+ birds that I have, I would only use half a can of feed and 1 gel cap of only Cod-liver oil… But I do Mix different oils together at times and when I do, I only add 1 gel cap with other oils in with a little extra feed… I rotate & mix my Oils every week and I really just use a little bit of each, just enough so that a little bit of brewers yeast that I use sticks to the feed, I don’t like to saturate the feed with oils like I seen so many do…! But to each his own… I like to think that just a little bit of different drops of oils, rotating them every 7-10 day is all they need… 

Louie


----------



## sreeshs

Pigeonmumbler said:


> I hope you don’t find it funny, but I have always used a 1lb, 16oz coffee tin can, For measurements for any oils I add to the feed… So for 50+ birds that I have, I would only use half a can of feed and 1 gel cap of only Cod-liver oil… But I do Mix different oils together at times and when I do, I only add 1 gel cap with other oils in with a little extra feed… I rotate & mix my Oils every week and I really just use a little bit of each, just enough so that a little bit of brewers yeast that I use sticks to the feed, I don’t like to saturate the feed with oils like I seen so many do…! But to each his own… I like to think that just a little bit of different drops of oils, rotating them every 7-10 day is all they need…
> 
> Louie


I still use an old hair gel can for my feed mixings


----------



## aswinragh

can we mix cod liver oil with feed?


----------

